# Converting from Manual to Millivolt Control



## mkrobe (Dec 21, 2010)

Is it possible and advisable/permissable to convert Monessen DEB24NM gas logs (24 inch, natural gas, manual control) to Millivolt control?  I'd like to be able to turn the logs on and off by remote control or wall switch.  It appears I need Millivolt valve 14D0467.  But is such a conversion possible?  Will a gas technician do it?  My local dealer says I can't convert my logs and need to buy a whole new set!

Thanks for the advice.
mkrobe


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 21, 2010)

You should be able to change out the gas valve. That's the way I read the manual:

http://www.fireplacesnow.com/pdf/DEB_owner_Manual.pdf

Then, again, I generally don't work on room-vented appliances...


----------

